# Forex anyone?



## Artamon (13 July 2005)

Hey all,

For those that trade or have traded the FOREX, has anyone used www.gftforex.com and their platform? I'm using a demo account on there now, but being an ultra-noob to the FX I don't know how it compares to the higher profiled platforms.
 
Many thanks,
Andrew.


----------



## money tree (13 July 2005)

never use any platform other than OANDA

just trust me on that

forex is unregulated. they can do whatever they like, and 99% do.


----------



## forexmaster (15 October 2011)

oanda is not a bad broker but i find their deposit and withdrawal expenses too high. but i don't find anything wrong with gtforex's mt4 platform...i would trade with it. i'm not a noob though.


----------



## Wysiwyg (10 November 2011)

money tree said:


> forex is unregulated. they can do whatever they like, and 99% do.



After several years of trial and error I tonight withdrew my funds and closed my Forex (MetaTrader4 platform :disgust market maker account. Just couldn't make a long term profit trading foreign exchange no matter what.


----------



## >Apocalypto< (21 November 2011)

Wysiwyg said:


> After several years of trial and error I tonight withdrew my funds and closed my Forex (MetaTrader4 platform :disgust market maker account. Just couldn't make a long term profit trading foreign exchange no matter what.




byebye............


----------

